# More like, "What didn't you do?"



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

lol Good boy Ranger! Sometimes our babies surprise us! 

Now are you sure you didn't leave a bag of candy or something else out on the counter that he could have devoured and thrown you off in the process? That's what Molson would have done!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow..........good man Ranger!!! I think the only dog I could do that with is Reno...my other 2 woud have eaten themselves silly....especially Austin who thinks he's always starving.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Ranger is thinking when do I get to eat steak again...forget this dry food  
Ranger is a good boy...Murphy would have eaten the food and most likely the bag too!!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 27, 2010)

Niki wouldn't have eaten herself silly but Tinker....now that's a different story! I would have come home to a dog laying on the floor with a bulging belly!


----------

